# clear markers and turn signals



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i saw a page at npm for making clear side markers and front turn signals for the b12 but i cant seem to find it anymore. if anyone has any info or knows the address, i would really appreciate it


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

APC makes clear bumper turn signals for the Nissan HardBody Pickup. They are the same as on the B12 Sentra. I think you can just take the yellow part out of the side markers. Someone here has done it but I forget who.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

you mean like this?

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/images/nismoprosp_1.jpg


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

what year hardbody?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

89Sentra said:


> *what year hardbody? *


Late '80s I believe. When you see the pic of them you will know if they are the right ones or not.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yes , dog. those are it. did u make them or what/


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Hybrid is that a HONDA I see in the background?!?!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yo hybrid, so how did u get em/


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

The honda accord wagon is my mom's car, quite fitting of a role for a honda actually. 

I got the clear corners when I was in Japan a few years back. I happened to be walking down the street in Tokyo and saw a four with them. I spent 6 hours looking through a Nissan dealers parts catalog and had to special order them. It turns out that they were only clear on one year of the "Sunny" in Japan. 

The bumper lights are indeed made for a hardbody Nissan Truck but I cant remember which year.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

thanks, hybrid. i found them and have ordered them .


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yo hybrid . the turn signals for the hardbody are the same from 86 to 97. this might be and upgrade that some of u might want to look into.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

yea man there awsome too i bought some hardbodies about 2 years ago and they look sweet. first i had made them and they looked good but descided to buy the hardbodies after awhile.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

drop , did u make ur side markers too


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

ok everyone . i found the clear turn signals for the hardbody , installed them and they look great. i was just wondering if there were clear side marker options for the b12. any suggestions. uh ....hybrid?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

*hey droped 89*

did u ever make the indigo gauges for the b-12 i dont know if u remember me but me and my friend bought the white gauges from u. we stay out here in fontana, CA?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yo 87danny. do u still have the white guages and the manifold because if so im still ready to take them off ur hands


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

*Was up kid*

im sorry but i tought about it and im going to fix it after all im going to make it my mini me skyline with and sr20det engine and syline front kit syliva front light and r-33 skyline taillights


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yo danny what kind of lights are u running . i have aset of j spec s13 dual projector headlights to do a swap but decided not to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

really how much do u want for them? cuase its going to take me a while to for feel my dream cuase i got to state smog it and it wont pass i got to pay $300 so they could pass it ilegal


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i paid 270 including import fees, but im sure we can work something out. if i dont get rid of them, i was going to try and sell them at nopi this year.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

hey, No i never actualy made real indeglo gauges for the b12 just the ones that are backlit. I meen it couldbe done but i just didnt have enough time to create them. I went ahead and did a gauge replacement swap and put autometer gauges in that glo really nice and blue


----------

